# New Zealand offers temporary visa for family of Ukrainians



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Good news for Ukrainians.

*Important information for Ukrainian nationals*
updated 14 March 2022
The Government has introduced a new policy to allow parents and wider family members of Ukrainian New Zealand citizens and residents to come here.

The 2022 Special Ukraine Policy will be open for one year and enable New Zealand citizens and residents in New Zealand who were born in Ukraine or are Ukrainian citizens to sponsor their parents, grand-parents, adult siblings and adult children and their immediate family.

Successful applicants will be granted a two-year visa with work rights or study rights if they are 18 or younger.

New Zealand sponsors can now complete a sponsorship form and submit it to Immigration New Zealand (INZ).

Sponsors will be responsible for arranging and funding travel to New Zealand, and accommodation and living costs once in New Zealand. The Government is not able to provide assistance to those seeking to leave Ukraine, nor on their onwards travel to New Zealand.

INZ will quickly assess the sponsorship request and then invite a visa application, which can be completed by the sponsor given the situation on the ground in Ukraine. There will be a streamlined process for these applications with applicants needing to declare that they meet health and character requirements, and no fees will be charged.

INZ will prioritise visa applications and once visas are granted visa holders will have nine months to travel here.

The Government has already announced that Ukrainian nationals in New Zealand whose visas expire before the end of the year can remain here legally for a further 12 months and Ukrainian citizens holding valid New Zealand visas offshore can enter New Zealand immediately without waiting for the borders to reopen, as long as they meet COVID-19 health requirements to travel.

Immigration New Zealand is already prioritising urgent visa applications from Ukrainian nationals.

The Visa Application Centre (VAC) in Kyiv is currently closed with no timeframe on when it will reopen. INZ encourages individuals in Ukraine to apply for visas online via our website:

New temporary visa for family of Ukrainians

==============================================

Важлива інформація для громадян України
оновлено 14

березень 2022 року

Уряд Нової Зеландії запровадив нову політику, яка дозволяє батькам та членам сімей громадян України та жителів Нової Зеландії приїжджати сюди.

Спеціальна політика в Україні 2022 року буде діяти протягом одного року і дозволить громадянам Нової Зеландії та мешканцям Нової Зеландії, які народилися в Україні або є громадянами України, спонсорувати своїх батьків, бабусь і дідусів, дорослих братів і сестер, дорослих дітей та своїх найближчих сімей.

Успішнім заявникам буде надано дворічну візу з правами на роботу або навчання, якщо їм виповнилося 18 років або молодше.

Тепер спонсори Нової Зеландії можуть заповнити форму спонсорства та подати її до Імміграційної служби Нової Зеландії (INZ).

Спонсори відповідатимуть за організацію та фінансування поїздок до Нової Зеландії, а також витрати на проживання та проживання в Новій Зеландії. Уряд не може надавати допомогу тим, хто хоче виїхати з України, а також під час їхньої поїздки до Нової Зеландії.

INZ швидко розгляне запит на спонсорство, а потім запросить заявку на отримання візи, яку спонсор може заповнити з огляду на ситуацію в Україні. Буде спрощений процес для цих заявок, і заявники повинні заявити, що вони відповідають вимогам щодо здоров’я та характеру, і плата не стягуватиметься.

INZ надасть пріоритет заявкам на отримання візи, і після отримання візи власники візи матимуть дев’ять місяців, щоб подорожувати сюди.

Уряд уже оголосив, що українські громадяни Нової Зеландії, термін дії візи яких закінчується до кінця року, можуть легально залишатися тут ще 12 місяців, а громадяни України, які мають дійсні новозеландські візи, можуть в’їхати в Нову Зеландію негайно, не чекаючи відновлення кордонів. , за умови, що вони відповідають вимогам щодо охорони здоров’я щодо COVID-19 для подорожей.

Імміграційна служба Нової Зеландії вже віддає перевагу терміновим заявам на візи від громадян України.

Візовий центр (VAC) у Києві наразі закритий, терміни його відкриття не визначено. INZ заохочує фізичних осіб в Україні подавати заявки на візу онлайн через наш веб-сайт:

Нова тимчасова віза для родини українців
Vazhlyva informatsiya dlya hromadyan Ukrayiny
onovleno 14

berezenʹ 2022 roku

Uryad zaprovadyv novu polityku, yaka dozvolyaye syudy pryyizhdzhaty batʹkam ta chlenam simey hromadyan ta zhyteliv Ukrayiny Novoyi Zelandiyi.

Spetsialʹna polityka v Ukrayini 2022 roku bude diyaty protyahom odnoho roku i dozvolytʹ hromadyanam Novoyi Zelandiyi ta meshkantsyam Novoyi Zelandiyi, yaki narodylysya v Ukrayini abo ye hromadyanamy Ukrayiny, sponsoruvaty svoyikh batʹkiv, babusʹ i didusiv, doroslykh brativ i sester, doroslykh ditey ta svoyikh nayblyzhchykh simey.

Uspishnim zayavnykam bude nadano dvorichnu vizu z pravamy na robotu abo navchannya, yakshcho yim vypovnylosya 18 rokiv abo molodshe.

Teper sponsory Novoyi Zelandiyi mozhutʹ zapovnyty formu sponsorstva ta podaty yiyi do Immihratsiynoyi sluzhby Novoyi Zelandiyi (INZ).

Sponsory vidpovidatymutʹ za orhanizatsiyu ta finansuvannya poyizdok do Novoyi Zelandiyi, a takozh vytraty na prozhyvannya ta prozhyvannya v Noviy Zelandiyi. Uryad ne mozhe nadavaty dopomohu tym, khto khoche vyyikhaty z Ukrayiny, a takozh pid chas yikhnʹoyi poyizdky do Novoyi Zelandiyi.

INZ shvydko roz·hlyane zapyt na sponsorstvo, a potim zaprosytʹ zayavku na otrymannya vizy, yaku sponsor mozhe zapovnyty z ohlyadu na sytuatsiyu v Ukrayini. Bude sproshchenyy protses dlya tsykh zayavok, i zayavnyky povynni zayavyty, shcho vony vidpovidayutʹ vymoham shchodo zdorovʺya ta kharakteru, i plata ne styahuvatymetʹsya.

INZ nadastʹ priorytet zayavkam na otrymannya vizy, i pislya otrymannya vizy vlasnyky vizy matymutʹ devʺyatʹ misyatsiv, shchob podorozhuvaty syudy.

Uryad uzhe oholosyv, shcho ukrayinsʹki hromadyany Novoyi Zelandiyi, termin diyi vizy yakykh zakinchuyetʹsya do kintsya roku, mozhutʹ lehalʹno zalyshatysya tut shche 12 misyatsiv, a hromadyany Ukrayiny, yaki mayutʹ diysni novozelandsʹki vizy, mozhutʹ vʺyikhaty v Novu Zelandiyu nehayno, ne chekayuchy vidnovlennya kordoniv. , za umovy, shcho vony vidpovidayutʹ vymoham shchodo okhorony zdorovʺya shchodo COVID-19 dlya podorozhey.

Immihratsiyna sluzhba Novoyi Zelandiyi vzhe viddaye perevahu terminovym zayavam na vizy vid hromadyan Ukrayiny.

Vizovyy tsentr (VAC) u Kyyevi narazi zakrytyy, terminy yoho vidkryttya ne vyznacheno. INZ zaokhochuye fizychnykh osib v Ukrayini podavaty zayavky na vizu onlayn cherez nash veb-sayt:

New temporary visa for family of Ukrainians in New Zealand

Nova tymchasova viza dlya rodyny ukrayintsiv


----------

